# 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?



## Unregistriert (19 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe in usnerem Anzeigenblatt eine Annonce gefunden. Der Text wie folgt:

Reinigungskräfte, Hausmeister, Zimmermädchen,
Produktionshelfer, bei 1380 €. In Vollz. u. 1150 €. Bei
6 Stunden auch ohne FS kein WE Arbeitszeit
7.30-15.30 Uhr Arbeitsort auch in Ihrer
Nähe Tel.: 0137-7869984

Wie man sehen kann, ist in dieser Anzeige bei der 0137 keine Preisangabe zu sehen. Wenn man dort anruft bekommt man den netten Hinweis:

"Unsere Mitarbeiter sind alle im Gespräch, versuchen Sie es bitte später nocheinmal"

Ich bin der meinung, das ich dort glaube ich Rund um die Uhr anrufen könnte und diese Ansage kommt dort immer. Ich schätze einmal das dort versucht wird abzuzocken. Es ist schon Schade das die Zeitung dort keinen Rigel vorschiebt und das dort keine Preisangabe steht.

Was denkt Ihr? Anzeige machen wegen versuchten Betruges?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Betrugsversuch? Ja, sieht ganz so aus. Neben einer Strafanzeige sollte am aber unbedingt auch die Zeitung darauf aufmerksam machen, da eine Votingnummer nicht dazu gedacht ist, Kommunikation zu betreiben. Dass da kein Preis dabei steht, spielt mMn nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Der Anruf dürfte von dt. Festnetz aus 49 Cent kosten.


----------



## Maik (19 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Hallo,

die Zeitung habe ich selbstverständlich schon unterrichtet, die prüfen das selber intern.

Die BNA habe ich gefaxt und darauf Aufmerksam gemacht, sowie der FST e.V.

Mal sehen was da passiert. Ich finde es nur schlimm, das hier unter Umständen der Jobsuchende abgezockt wird.

Und Du meinst eine Anzeige zu erstatten währe sinnvoll?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Wer soll die sonst machen, wenn nicht du?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Kostet 100 Cent pro Anruf: http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html 

Ungefähr so (Anfrage bei MCN auch sinnvoll, dann hier posten)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Ich habe Anzeige erstattet wegen möglichen Betrugsversuch.

Habe den Anbieter der Servicerufnummer angeschrieben, den Inhalteanbieter Namentlich mir mitzuteilen.

Frage dazu währe noch, gibt es hierzu eventuell auch die Möglichkeit eines Rechnungslegungsverbotes, wie es bei den hier beschriebenen sogenannten Ping Anrufen auch gibt?

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen? Diesen Unternehmen muss man auch das Handwerk legen. Denn auch ein weiterer Versuch (Man denkt ja das eventuell doch was erliches dahinterstecken könnte) ergab die selbe Ansage, das alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch sind und ich später es versuchen sollte.

Boh wie mich sowas ärgert.

Maik


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Davon gibt es doch in den Blättchen jede Menge Anzeigen... Es war mir bisher nur zu doof, da dauernd anzurufen. Wenn ich mal Langeweile habe...
ein neues Betätigungsfeld!
786 = infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com

Bei meinen letzten Anfragen bestand man plötzlich auf der Schriftform. Aber vielleicht habe ich bei der "Antilltel" Sonderkonditionen


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

*Maik, bitte melden!
Melde Dich hier an und dann bitte PN.
*Vielen Dank!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Davon gibt es doch in den Blättchen jede Menge Anzeigen... Es war mir bisher nur zu doof, da dauernd anzurufen. Wenn ich mal Langeweile habe...


Ich war gerade extra am Altpapiercontainer - aber dieselben Anzeigen, die neulich mit 0137 drin standen, stehen jetzt mit überlangen 01805-Nummern drin. In den etwas schlüpfrigeren Rubrikenfanden sich diverse Nummern mit zT unerkennbarer Preisauszeichnung. Die Bundesnetzagentur sollte mal die Zeitung mit den großen Buchstaben studieren. Als Süddeutsche-Leser kriegt man das ja nicht so mit


----------



## Jukas (20 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

:scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188688#post188688

_Fullquote gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

???


----------



## truelife (22 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dass da kein Preis dabei steht, spielt mMn nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Der Anruf dürfte von dt. Festnetz aus 49 Cent kosten.



Zur Vollständigkeit sei angemerkt:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Jukas schrieb:


> :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188688#post188688
> 
> _Fullquote gelöscht modaction _


PN kann ich dir keine schreiben und Maik biste auch net. Oder?


----------



## Maik (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Hallo,

nein ich habe noch nichts weiter gepostet.

Fakt ist, das ich eine Anzeige gemacht habe. Da es sich schon alleine bei dieser Anzeige, welche ich gelesen habe um klar eine Stellenanzeige sich handelt, verstößt man hier gegen das Arbeitsvermittlungsgesetz. Denn man darf für eine Arbeitsvermittlung kein Geld vorher verlangen. Und schon gar nicht, wenn ich nur darauf aus bin, anrufe zu bekommen.

Noch habe ich kein Aktenzeichen oder der gleichen dazu bekommen.

Von dem Rufnummernanbieter, MCM habe ich absolut keine Info weiter bekommen,w er hinter dieser 0137 SRN steckt, noch nicht mal eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage per mail kam bis heute. Ich will da mal heute anrufen.

Maik


----------



## Maik (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Habe gerade mit MCN telefoniert und gefragt was mit meinem Hinweis passiert ist vom Monatg.

Man sagte mir, dass der Hinweis an die Rechtsabteilung gegangen ist und die in arbeit ist.

Schade nur ist, das die Nummer noch aktiv ist. Aber die sind wenigstens auch am prüfen. Nochmals welche Schritte ich eingeleitet habe:

Anzeige erstattet
Mail an FST e.V. raus wegen fehlender Preisangabe
Mail an BNA raus
Mail an MCN raus

Maik


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Maik schrieb:


> Noch habe ich kein Aktenzeichen oder der gleichen dazu bekommen.


Warum nicht? Du hast doch nicht etwa so eine unsinnige Onlineanzeige gemacht, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Maik schrieb:


> Schade nur ist, das die Nummer noch aktiv ist. Aber die sind wenigstens auch am prüfen. Nochmals welche Schritte ich eingeleitet habe:
> 
> Anzeige erstattet
> ...


Könntest Du Dich bitte bitte dazu durchringen, die Dienststelle und das Datum der Anzeigeerstattung und den Namen, unter dem die Anzeige erfasst ist, irgendwie kundzutun: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180053&highlight=signatur#post180053 schreibt >>bekannte Aktenzeichen (auch Einstellungen) an info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken! Betreff: Aka Az<< 

Nicht dass Deine Anzeige  Schimmel ansetzt.


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Könntest Du Dich bitte bitte dazu durchringen, die Dienststelle und das Datum der Anzeigeerstattung und den Namen, unter dem die Anzeige erfasst ist, irgendwie kundzutun:


aber nicht öffentlich im Forum. Macht das per PN 
(Anmeldung ist dazu notwendig )


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Meld dich hier an und *setze Dich bitte per PN mit mir in Verbindung.* Ich habe ja schon den Eindruck, dass Du das nicht einfach so stehen lassen willst.

Wenn Du Dich aber nicht meldest, muss man fast annehmen, Dein Vortrag sei substanzlos (was ich allein deshalb schon nicht glaube, weil ich solche Annoncen selbst gesehen hatte, wörtlich gleich). Ohne arrogant zu wirken nützt eine PN an die richtigen Leute hier manchmal mehr als eine Strafanzeige irgendwo in der Pampa (aber auch nur dann, wenn es eine solche Strafanzeige *zusätzlich* gibt )

*Wer sonst noch Stellenanzeigen mit 0137 sieht, soll sich bitte ebenfalls melden und vor allem die Zeitungen gut aufheben. Wer eine 0137 Stellenanzeige anruft und dort erstaunliche Dinge erlebt, soll sich nicht scheuen, diese zur Anzeige zu bringen *

Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft kann man hier herausfinden:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php


----------



## Maik (2 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

So,

ich habe nun entlich Post erhalten von MCN Tele.COM und den Inhalteanbieter genannt bekommen.

Da es hier nicht erlaubt ist werde ich nur den Namen der Firma setzen.

Corazon C.B. GmbH & Co.KG
aus Wiesbaden

Habe dieses an Die Ermittelnde Behörde weitergeleitet.

P.S. Ich habe keine Sinnlose Onlineanzeige gestellt sondern an eine Fachabteilung die sich mit sowas genau auskennt und auch bearbeitet.

Maik


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Maik schrieb:


> Habe dieses an Die Ermittelnde Behörde weitergeleitet.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe keine Sinnlose Onlineanzeige gestellt sondern an eine Fachabteilung die sich mit sowas genau auskennt und auch bearbeitet.


Aber bisher das Aktenzeichen nicht mitgeteilt. Oder weiß Aka-Aka Bescheid?


----------



## technofreak (2 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber bisher das Aktenzeichen nicht mitgeteilt. Oder weiß Aka-Aka Bescheid?


AZ nur per PN !


----------



## Maik (2 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Wegen dem Aktenzeichen habe ich die PD angerufen. Dort teilte man mir mit, dieses
 an die Zuständige PD in Wiesbaden weitergeleitet zu haben und ich dann von dort 
Post erhalten werde.

Maik


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

ach melde Dich doch bitte hier an, Maik! Das Aktenzeichen würde mich dann sehr interessieren. Danke schon jetzt für Dein Engagement, so oder so!
Die Wiesbadener sind ja sicher noch net das Ende der Fahnenstange... Aber was Nummernmissbrauch ist, sollte man dort durchaus wissen  dtms light?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Der andere ist ja auch dort, der Hamburger Th* Br* (sagt zumindest xing)
Der GF von Corazon, der gebürtige Chilene T* R* J* begrüsste seinerzeit das neue 0190-Gesetz der Regierung. siehe hier


> "dtms geht konsequent gegen schwarze Schafe vor und schaltet die entsprechenden Rufnummern auch schnellstmöglich ab."


Vom Vertriebs- und Marketingvorstand der dtms stammt auch der Ausspruch: "Je  virtueller Ihr Geschäft, desto größer die Herausforderung, Ihre Kunden zu  binden."

in Sachen dtms würde ich aber eher sagen "Je virtueller ihre Kunden, desto größer die Herausforderung, sie zu finden"


----------



## Telekommunikator (4 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Ob ich gleich Strafanzeige stellen würde........???? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Nummer der Bundesnetzagentur melden (früher RegTP). Die sperren eine Nummer dann im so einem Fall. Strafanzeige bringt nicht sehr viel, da die meisten "Firmen" die diese Nummer betreiben im Ausland sitzen und somit, glaube ich, so gut wie nicht antastbar sind.....


----------



## Telekommunikator (4 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Telekommunikator schrieb:


> Ob ich gleich Strafanzeige stellen würde........???? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Nummer der Bundesnetzagentur melden (früher RegTP). Die sperren eine Nummer dann im so einem Fall. Strafanzeige bringt nicht sehr viel, da die meisten "Firmen" die diese Nummer betreiben im Ausland sitzen und somit, glaube ich, so gut wie nicht antastbar sind.....



Habe gerade gelesen, dass die "Firma" in Wiesbaden sitzt...... sorry nochmal......


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Du hast schon Recht mit der Auslandsfirma. Wiesbaden ist ja nur eine Art "Filiale" der Firma, die gerne ins Ausland verweist, wenn es um die Verantwortlichkeit dessen geht, mit dem man Geld verdient


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*



Telekommunikator schrieb:


> Ob ich gleich Strafanzeige stellen würde........???? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Nummer der Bundesnetzagentur melden (früher RegTP). Die sperren eine Nummer dann im so einem Fall.


Ja, und das war's dann auch. Mehr ist aber auch nicht Aufgabe der Bundesnetzagentur! Und die bis dahin gesammelten Einnahmen werden ausgezahlt.



Telekommunikator schrieb:


> Strafanzeige bringt nicht sehr viel, da die meisten "Firmen" die diese Nummer betreiben im Ausland sitzen und somit, glaube ich, so gut wie nicht antastbar sind.....


Falsch. In den letzten 0137-Geschichten zeigte sich doch, dass mehrere Zwischenmieter eingeschaltet wurden bis die Nummer dann letztlich ins Ausland ging. Den schwarzen Peter hat erstmal die Firma, die den Vertrag mit dem ausländischen Nutzer gemacht hat. Aber richtig Ärger hat sie nur, wenn ein durchblickender Staatsanwalt hinterhakt - und  hinterhaken geht. Nur zu oft führt die Spur ins Inland zurück - wenn ihr überhaupt wirklich ins Ausland gefolgt werden musste. 

Sich so weit im Ausland zu verstecken, dass man "nicht antastbar" ist, braucht soviel Aufwand, dass sich die ganze Aktion nicht mehr lohnt. Und - wer so gut versteckt ist, der kriegt inzwischen auch keinen Nummern-Vertrag mehr. Einzige Chance ist die Schimmelgefahr. 

Bin gespannt, ob sich jemand traut, zu Ostern sein Feiertagskörbchen  füllen zu wollen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2007)

*AW: 0137 7869984 Betrugsversuch?*

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob man prophylaktisch ein paar Threads machen soll mit möglichen Nummern, die jetzt für Ostern als Pingnummern hergenommen werden könnten.
Vielleicht österreichische Mehrwertnummern wie +43820 oder Liechtenstein wieder mit +42366 - aber um das so hinzukriegen, dass man auch gegoogelt werden kann - das ist dann doch zu viel...


----------

